# New fish



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

i was wondering wat would be some great additions to my nano tank. all i have is a firefish now since the death of my territorial clown. i would really like to add as many different colors to my tank as possible. would a single black and white percula clown be ok. there tank bred and raised. i found them on dr. foster and smiths website and it said that it would be ok in a nano tank. i like the clown goby too. any other opinions on other species would be great.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

the clown should be ok. they dont get very large. the goby might. 3 small fish is about the max i would put in a 20 gallon


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

the clown goby gets no larger than 2 inches though


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i know, you should be ok with the clown and the goby.


----------

